# Pony Girth Sizing



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

How do you know what size girth to get a horse? My pony is 13.3hh and I have a neoprene girth and I don't know what size it is but I used it with my Appy, I THINK I remember a tag on it long time ago that said 32" but idk for sure but I have my pony now and it's too big for him and reached around his belly and touches the saddle on both sides haha but it's been working for him for now but I want to get a new one and didn't know if anyone had a 13.3 hand pony that could tell me what they use. he doesn't have the fat pony look yet, he's actually at a perfect weight, which is awesome for a pony haha


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

put the saddle on, use a piece of line for the girth, put it on the middle holes of your billet. Mark the string with a sharpie, take the string off and measure it.


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

huh, that is easier than I thought, I thought it was more involved than that lol I guess I over thought it


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Joe4d's advice is solid - you can also use a fabric measuring tape instead of a string to get the approximate number of inches.  Remember to leave room for adjusting and tightening when you measure your pony.


----------

